# Electrobloc manuals 106-4 and solar



## stevee4

I have a Niesmann Bischoff Arto 69 G 2002 with a Electrobloc EBL 4 106 fitted. 
I wanted to charge both leisure and vehicle battery from solar panel. I have got a set of manuals back from them. Problem is its in German. I understand people have been having problems getting this. I can forward the german copy. Maybe someone can get them translated and uploaded to the site for others to Download. 
Below is the answer to my question.

Hello Steve,

I have just received your e-mail from our customer service, who asked me to give you
an answer!

Trough the solar entrance block D only the leisure battery can be loaded.
If you also want to charge the engine battery, the solar regulator must have an separate exit.
This has to be connected with the cables of the engine battery to block C.
Enclosed you find the manual and the block diagram, unfortunately only in German.

The needed plug connector can be bought here at Schaudt or in a well-assorted specialist shop.

You need: MNL-plug 3pol 145.450 0,45 EUR net/each
MNL pin 0,5-2,1 149.307 0,15 EUR net/each (packing unit: 10p)
MNL pin 3,5-5,1 149.307 0,30 EUR net/each (packing unit: 10p)

+ 19% tax
+ transport/packaging
Payment terms: - paypal
- cash on delivery + fee
- bank transfer
For further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us.

With best regards

i.A. Janet Pomino
_________________________________________________________________ 
Janet Pomino / Verwaltung / Administration 
Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Planckstrasse 8 - D - 88677 Markdorf
www.schaudt-gmbh.de 
[email protected]


----------



## nicholsong

Hi Steve, Geoff here

Yes it is a pity Schaudt do not provide an English translation of their manuals. I could do with one for a different reason.

If you find out how to do what you want please post it or PM, as I might want to do the same - pity the previous owner did not do it for me!!!

Have you used the new acquisition much yet?

After your mod can you call the MH a 69GL ?

Good Luck 

Geoff


----------



## JeanLuc

In order to charge both leisure and vehicle batteries from a solar panel, you need a solar regulator that has outlets for both batteries (as stated in the reply you have had). I believe an alternative is to charge the leisure batteries only from the solar panel and use a Battery Master unit to link a maintenance charge from leisure to vehicle battery - BUT read on.

Schaudt make a solar regulator LRS1218 which has outlets to charge both leisure and vehicle batteries. It is designed to connect into the Electrobloc (EBL) and provide an integrated, metered solution. Some EBLs MUST use the LRS1218, whereas others can be used with solar regulators from other manufacturers. 'Aire & Sun' near Hexham seem to know a lot about this and sell the LRS1218. You might be advised to talk to them for advice. Have a look at their website (below) and you will see the LRS1218 on the home page. click it and you will find links to data sheets concerning the use of solar panels with EBLs.

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php


----------



## stevee4

*battery power*

Thanks for that, it does explain it more.

However I have just had yet another problem>>>
Had my van on charge over the weekend, all batteries full. Parked her up Sunday. But unfortunately I must have left the habitation power on with the satellite tv on stand by. Got to it and the battery alarm has activated. Nothing working including the step. Battery power was checked by hand meter at 5.3v >>>> arrrghh!!!
Got in on charge now and its creeping back up. After an hour its just about 6.3v

I bet both my 110 batteries are a gonna ???? or have I got them in time?

Signed ....... frustrated and now even more broke!!!


----------



## JeanLuc

That sounds strange. I would not have expected a TV on standby to have drained 2 x 110 Ah batteries in three and a half days. We can go three days using everything in winter and still have a bit left with the same battery capacity. It sounds as if something else is draining the power. Also, assuming the installation is similar to my Hymer (same ownership group and Schaudt system) the battery safety system should shut everything off when the voltage falls to 10.5V. You will not be able to reactivate it until voltage exceeds 11V. I should wait 24 hours before trying to do this. You will then need to do the following: switch the power switch on the Electrobloc off and then on again. Then switch the 12V main switch (near the instrument panel?) on, then off, then on again.

If the batteries really have been discharged to below 6V they are probably knackered now. But before replacing them, I should have the system checked because as mentioned, such a deep discharge should have been prevented by the EBL's safety system.


----------



## stevee4

*EBL*

I agree I was surprised to find the voltage so low. I have been through the van try to find something that has caused this. The batteries do seem to be at least 3 years old if not the originals(2002) Anybody any ideas what make were originally fitted?

What is concerning is the EBL failure to stop the discharge.

Anyone had a similar fault Hymers or N & B ?

Or was this the batteries.


----------



## JeanLuc

Steve,

Since this thread began with a question about solar panels, do you already have one fitted, and if so, how is it connected to the batteries?


----------



## stevee4

Not got any fitted as yet. I have taken my batteries to a MH friendly garage here in Eastbourne. Great help! 
He has my batteries on recon and charge over the weekend.
I have been looking at a 50w panel and a Schaudt LRS1218. 

I am flirting with going to 80w but my costs keep going up!!


----------



## JeanLuc

OK Steve,
I just wondered if there was a problem with an already fitted panel. My thought was that a blocking diode in the regulator might have failed, thereby allowing the batteries to discharge through the panel overnight. Under these circumstances, the EBL would not have been able to shut down the current leakage. However, as you have no panel yet, this line of thought is not relevant.

For what it's worth, If I were going to the expense of fitting a solar panel (I don't have one) I would not bother with anything less than 80W, and would aim for something in the 90W - 135W range. Bearing in mind that something like that is going to yield around 5-8 amps in good sunlight and assuming 10 hours of good light, will supply 50-80 Ah in high summer. In winter, it will be more like 5 Ah per day if you are lucky. You are trying to maintain 220 Ah of batteries, so I would have thought, the bigger the better.


----------



## stevee4

just got back one of the batteries has broke I guess this, hopefully, has caused the problem. 
I agree about the panel size but I now need a new battery as well.
Dont you just love these vans ..... ;0)

Thanks for taking the interest


----------



## txe4man

Hi steve,

I am also in eastbourne and have fitted a shaultd regulator to my solar panel, if you want to see what it looks like and how i fitted mine please pm me.
regards john


----------

